# Space heaters



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2010)

So as it had been getting down in 30's at night so i started using short burst of a space heater to keep my mantis room in the low 80's. I left the room went ate a snack showered then came back down stairs went back to my little bug room and it was 110 in there!!!! The direction it was blowing was the 2nd generation bark nymphs, and the one in front are a complete scrach. Is there anything i can do?? Sorry but I typed this in a real rush odds are it is not cohesive at all.

:mellow:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear.  All I can think of is not to use the space heater for that long of a length of time, and monitor it more closely. It apparently doesn't have a temperature gage/setting to keep it at a certain temp, huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Sorry to hear.  All I can think of is not to use the space heater for that long of a length of time, and monitor it more closely. It apparently doesn't have a temperature gage/setting to keep it at a certain temp, huh?


Not as bad as i first thought, only ones affected were the young barks (l3). Most made, but i think i lose 7 or 8 (one complete container and 1/2 of another). The heater had 3 temps: FAN, LOW, and HIGH. Fan just blows air around; low has no effect, high in short (1-5 mins) works great. I think in total it was blowing on high for 30 mins.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2010)

God! it's hot in here.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. :blink: :huh: Hope everybody is okay!

Well I wouldn't use a space heater at all except in an emergency like the central system going down. And in that case, I'd only use one with thermostatic control...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Most made it just one stupid mess up. Central heat is out, but we only need it a few weeks a year.....


----------



## neps (Jan 24, 2010)

Just saw this today....

You can purchase thermostats which are for 120 V appliances. I use them for a number of purposes. Just hang one where you wish to monitor the temperature, and then plug your heater into it. It will automatically shut off when the desired temperature is reached. Hope that this is useful for you. Here is a link.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for the link, but lucky it has warmed back up to the mid 70's so just the light can keep it in the high 70's.


----------



## neps (Jan 24, 2010)

You're welcome! Perhaps something to keep in mind for next winter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

neps said:


> You're welcome! Perhaps something to keep in mind for next winter?


Yea


----------



## Orin (Jan 24, 2010)

neps said:


> Just saw this today....You can purchase thermostats which are for 120 V appliances. I use them for a number of purposes. Just hang one where you wish to monitor the temperature, and then plug your heater into it. It will automatically shut off when the desired temperature is reached. Hope that this is useful for you. Here is a link.


I could use a thermostat for my space heater but I'm looking for something you'd just plug in. It looks like the one in your link may have to be hard wired and looking at the description doesn't tell me if it just turns it off at a certain temperature and what the range is. Is that the exact one you use?


----------

